# The Good One Open Range vs. Yoder Cheyenne vs. Lone Star 20 x 30. Let's talk bang for your buck (poll)



## astroben (May 18, 2020)

Hi all. I just moved and lost my grill, so I need a new one. I'm ready to ditch the big box ones and invest. I'm torn between the 3 smokers listed above. They all have pros and cons to me. Specifically, here is where I am at:

The Good One Open Range.
Pros: Cool design that eliminates (in theory) temp variations across the smoker without the need for a heat plate. Can grill in both boxes without extra equipment. Can literally dial in air flow very accurately. I can get one shipped in a few days for about $1200. 
Cons: Thinner steel (11 ga body, 14 ga lid), seems a little wobbly. 10-yr warranty. Shelf is extra. Grease pipe doesn't seem to accommodate valve. 14 lbs of coal gives 8-hour burn? No real heat plate. Only 330 sq.in. of smoking space or grill space. 

Yoder Cheyenne. 
Pros: 3/16-in solid steel. Shelf is standard. Can grill in firebox (up charge). Can get fully loaded today for $1350. 500 sq.in. of main chamber space.
Cons: 10-yr warranty. Grease pipe doesn't seem to accommodate valve. Seems to plow through coal and wood, and temp control can be finicky. Needs a heat plate. Main grills don't slide out but are lifted. 

Lone Star Grillz. 
Pros: 1/4-in solid steel. Can grill in firebox (up charge). No heat plate needed due to laminar air flow. Seems to run for 8+ hours on just one to two small splits. Grease pipe can take a valve. Two really smooth slide out shelves. Can grill, fry, boil on fire box (330 sq in). 470 sq. on the smoker main grate. I'm totally in love with the design. 
Cons: Double the price (with shipping) to get comparable components (e.g. grill grate in main chamber ).  12-week lead time.  455 lbs is a bear to move around. 

I'm going to a LOT of direct grilling and some smoking. I'd really love to hear from anyone who has tried out two or more of these. I'm trying to figure out whether I can swallow paying 2x the price and waiting 3 months for the LSG, or if one of the others is close enough in the cooking experience that the LSG will just be an incremental improvement.


----------



## ofelles (May 18, 2020)

Can't help you with an offset.  But I just received a large insulated cabinet from them and have heard nothing but good about their offsets.
The build quality is outstanding.  Mine weights 850 pounds, it was a pain getting into the backyard but on the patio it moves surprisingly easily.  I am very happy with it's performance.
$$ yes but you get what you pay for.  I ordered it 1/29 got it 5/7 (5 days for shipping to California).  The wait was long but well worth it.


----------



## JWFokker (May 18, 2020)

I'm partial to the Open Range design regardless of how other cooker specs compare. It's a different animal.

That said, I'd get an Old Country Over Under, which is a much cheaper clone or the Good One Heritage which is the same design but larger cook chamber.


----------

